# Mexican Buckeye plants/seeds



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Does anyone have a source for purchasing Mexican Buckeye (Ungnadia speciosa) plants or seeds? Looks like a good bee tree for my area. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

If it's the species I think you're referring to, I am looking at some seeds sitting on the window mantle in front of me.
Next time I'm at my friends place in central Texas, I'll try to get you some. They grow wild all over that area, and the seed pods should be ready for picking. How many do you want?


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I would like to end up with a tree or two. If the germination is good on them I could use about five or six seeds. Thank you very much for the offer:thumbsup: When you are ready, please PM me and we can make further arrangements!


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

According to my Texas native plants book, the Mexican Buckeye is easily grown from untreated seeds and sprouts within 3 weeks of planting. They need a deep container for good development of the primary root, and plant 1/2" deep in late winter in a greenhouse or after danger of frost. I'll probably be going down there next week, so I'll try to get you some seeds.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome! I should be able to direct sow them next month:applause:


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

ccar2000 said:


> ... Mexican Buckeye (Ungnadia speciosa)... Looks like a good bee tree...


Perhaps that is so. but there are several "Buckeye" species and I think at least one species, California Buckeye, is poisonous to honeybees. Do-bee careful.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ungnadia speciosa Endl.
Mexican buckeye
Sapindaceae (Soapberry Family)
USDA Symbol: unsp
USDA Native Status: Native to U.S.

From a distance the plants in full flower resemble redbuds or peaches. The sweetish but poisonous seeds are sometimes used by children as marbles. Livestock seldom browse the toxic foliage, but bees produce fragrant honey from the flowers. Although not a true buckeye, it is so called because of the similar large capsules and seeds.


----------

